
Ask HN: Best way to bootstrap? - pvsukale3
I  and my friend have been working on this project. It is a website where developers will be able to show off their projects and write technical articles .It is written using rails. We are still working on it. Improving it and adding new features. We have decided to host it on Heroku as we don&#x27;t any DevOps experience and want things to go smoothly when launched.The real problem is about money. If the number of users soars so will go up the hosting costs. We don&#x27;t want to launch poorly .We do have a paid job posting facility on the site but we can&#x27;t depend on it since day one. We even don&#x27;t have any idea how much it will cost to sustain this project for at least 2-3 months if no one posts any jobs and users keep growing.Any idea where we can make some quick money to bootstrap this site.
======
mtmail
Unrelated to this Ask HN: two weeks ago you presented raw data about a HN
survey with over 3000 responses
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12431228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12431228).
Did you ever write a blog post about your findings?

~~~
pvsukale3
I'm really sorry , I did not.I was on vacation when I created that form. Then
I posted the data and returned to college . Then I got caught up with this
project and submissions and completely forgot about the form. Again I admit
this is not a good excuse and I am really sorry about it. Thank you for the
remainder will write it this weekend.

------
mtmail
The answer might be too obvious: if you can't make money with this website
yet, then you need to make money outside the project. Selling possessions,
waiting tables, taking a loan. Basically non-technical approaches.

